# Tomski Kayak



## poppyd (Dec 14, 2011)

Well after picking up a steel I put a picture up of my new/second hand glass ski. It was only missing a rudder, bung and a 8" hatch lid.
Well I got an email from Whoohoo (Tom) who offered to give me a rudder with a loose shaft FOR FREE. A few hours work with a dremel to separate it then fix the shaft with Plasti Bond and re joined. Fitted a new bung thanks to Get Sharked (Brent) and a new 8" hatch. Washed the lumbar support, the rear gear bag and front gear cover reassembled and here is the start point. Took it out for its first paddle the other morning and I think I will have to do alot more flat water paddle fitness training before I take it out to Long Reef. 
Now I need to get power cables and transducer for my Elite 4DSI so I can swap it over from my Outback to my Tomski and mount some velco straps for rod/gaff security.
Thank you to AKFF members that have helped with my new project so far.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

I know nothing about this ski, care to fill us in with details? Always interesting to come across something new.


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Looking good Denis. I reckon it's a surf launch craft - Dee Why, Warriewood.

I like the brand-name, too.


----------



## poppyd (Dec 14, 2011)

> I know nothing about this ski, care to fill us in with details? Always interesting to come across something new.


That makes two of us. I know it comes from SA, Its glass and looked so much like a Stealth I thought the gut that owned it must have been Tom who put his name on his ski :lol: feels about 25kg's 4.3m long. I have been searching for more info but there is bugger all out there.
I thought I would take my attack dog out for a paddle this morning with the missus on her paddle board we had a good morning paddle.
I got the ski up in pace as the wake formed on either side of the kayak my mate stood right at the front doing the "IM KING OF THE WORLD" then jumped in. I herd BONG BONG as he hit the front and the rudder going under the ski. He started swimming away from me probably in shock, I called him and he swam towards me I grabbed him by the scruff of the neck and pulled him back on. He didn't talk to me for the rest of the trip. :shock:


----------



## GetSharkd (Feb 1, 2012)

No No you got all wrong *cjbfisher*

Poppyd doesn't have a talking dog, it's more poppyd can talk to dogs. It comes from all the practice when he's in the dog house :lol: ;-)

Bargain of the century right there.


----------



## pharaoh (5 mo ago)

Hi,I just purchased a TomSki and am trying to find out if they were built using epoxy resin or polyester resin. Were you able to find out?


----------

